# FS: Eheim 2028 Pro II filter $100



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a Eheim 2028 Pro II filter for sale, runs great, nice and quiet.
First $100 takes it (firm)


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Priced dropped to get it gone!
Awesome filter for the price, a real workhorse.


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Pm sent but your box is full
pm I am interested in your filter
thanks Terrance


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump it up


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Still available


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Bumping it up


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Incredible that this is still around! So tempting.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

was it on a FW or SW tank before?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Reckon said:


> was it on a FW or SW tank before?


Sorry for the late reply, dont know how I missed it.
It has always been on fresh water


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe its time for an upgrade. You have PM.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Still available


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Sale pending


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

It is SOLD


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Closing thread


----------

